# Been trying to groom my 3 month old puppy. Help!



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

I have gotten my tools to brush and comb my 3 mth old puppy, occasionally doing well on his back but when it comes to his face, he kept resisting and running away, tried holding his head but he will whine alittle and i will just want to let go because is scare i may suffocate him or hold him too hard. 

I tried placing a treat infront of him but only lasted awhile, once eaten he is back to escaping. Even placing eye drops was a hassle to me. 

May i know the ways that i can instill confidence in the tools and able to cause him to stay steady for grooming?

Have been trying these methods for a week. :huh:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I start by putting puppy on my lap & massaging the entire body w/out brushing. I also try to turn on back for a short massage. They have to get used to this, but w/time it happens. I keep flipping them over if they turn & doing a small part of the tummy or back. If you do this several times each day, they will grow into being groomed & some even enjoy it. Try not to pull hair, but to gently comb or brush from the bottom of the hair holding it w/the other hand. There are some products if you have mats which help not to pull.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

For me it was a matter of change of attitude (mine). Like you, I was also scared. But when I started relaxing more and taking a deep breath I noticed a change in my puppy. I read somewhere it's like getting a manicure. If the manicurist was freaking out saying, "omg I might cut your fingers', you will freak out too. But if they are calm and look like they know what they are doing, you will relax. Dogs are the same, we don't even need to say anything, they read our feelings.

Practice without the comb first. Make sure he is OK with you holding him diff ways. For the head, I started holding his chin so he couldn't move. He would try to wiggle but instead of struggling I would stay still till he calmed down. If you are calm and composed, you won't hurt him. Don't worry. It will happen eventually, just stay calm and show him, 1. You are not going to hurt him and 2. You are the boss.

Also, I don't treat Gustave if he is wiggly. Treat only if he stays calm. Good luck!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I read somewhere it's like getting a manicure. If the manicurist was freaking out saying, "omg I might cut your fingers', you will freak out too.


:HistericalSmiley: Yep


It takes time and patience....and a lot of remaining calm on your part.

Good ideas so far :thumbsup:

Also want to add that you may want to get a baby brush (literally a baby brush with soft bristles) and you can use that before a comb. Get them used to it. I will "brush" Grace with a baby brush often... it helps with fly-aways on her top knot, but it also helps her get ready for me to comb her face.

It is not a favorite of her's but she knows now it has to be done. I use "Time to get pretty" as our cue words for grooming. And she knows to sit still and we will be done quickly.

But like others said - I just worked on it daily. Sat with her and rubbed her all over... then worked up to a comb. I too try not to pull or tug. I follow the same grooming routine each time so she knows what to expect. I start at her head and work down. Have done this since I first got her. I make sure to use a soft "puppy talk" voice and praise her often during grooming.

She also knows she gets a "jack pot treat" after grooming or a bath- usually some string cheese LOL Since I do the same grooming routine with her she knows this now- and it does really help. By the time I'm combing her tail I can tell she's perking up and getting ready to run to get her treat 

I will say this.... You should be calm, praise them, keep it positive - but be firm. You probably aren't hurting him. He probably knows if he whines he gets to go. LOL

Grace had a moment with combing (and one with the clippers)... where she threw an all out doggy tantrum. Just wanted to see if she put up her best fight if I would let her go. I calmly and firmly held her until she stopped and sat still again. Then I gave her quiet praises and resumed grooming. Gus had one of these moments as a puppy too.... But he is perfect for grooming now - even the vet comments on how easy he is to examine and get labs from - because I just worked at it and when he tried to squirm away (or when Grace tries), I firmly but calmly held them on my lap until they stopped....

If you let them get away with it once, they keep doing it. And they will get worse and worse because they know you will "give up" and let them go eventually LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Believe it or not, your puppy will get used to being groomed. I've had several malts and Yorkies in my life and some were easy and liked it right away, but some were little monsters!! Laurel was like Cujo when she was a puppy. She'd bite and wiggle and bite the brush and comb.I just kept at it slowly and steady. She is 2 now, and of my 4 fluffs, she loves being combed. When I say "Who wants to look pretty?" she comes running, tail wagging! You'll get there! If Laurel could get used to it, and like it,yours will too!LOL


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cici was the same way! But I used treats and now she just falls asleep while I brush/comb her and even when I wash her face with spa lavish. 
What I did was put a blanket on a high foldable table, then put her on top and gave her some cheddar cheese (she loves it), I would massage her and talk her to her calmly in a whisper voice. Then I showed her the brush, and gave her a piece of cheese, then I touched her coat with it, took it away & gave her cheese, then just kept repeating it but for longer intervals, like giving cheese after one brush, two brush, three... And it was the same process for her body and face. For her face I would put both of my palms in a cup position on each side of her face, and I put my face close to hers and whispered "stay". The first time I had her stay for half a second, then took my hands away and gave cheese, then I did it again and had her stay for 1 second then cheese, then 2 seconds, 3 seconds, and so on untill I felt she got the hang of it. Then I slowly introduced the brush/comb to her face, by holding her head gently (she should not try to force her way out, just rest her head on ur palm), I whisper stay and touch her head or face with the comb, and give cheese (when I give cheese I let go of her face, like giving her a little break) then I hold her head again with my hand, and this time I do one stroke on her head hair with the comb, then cheese, then two strokes, cheese, and so on. 
Like the other members said, it's just about being calm, talking to her calmly, pretend like it's a spa and she's your customer . It also helps when you're doing it in a quiet place, because when I try to groom Cici when there's a lot of movement around us (kids or family walking around) she won't stay still. For Cici it also helps when I put relaxing music, I just search on YouTube and play it softly in the background, like at a low volume so it's bearly audible. 
Also don't try to groom her all in one sitting, just do it by parts, like 5 minute sessions throughout the day . And with Cici I wouldn't stop as soon as she whined, because she would feel all she has to do is whine and I'll stop, so when she whines I don't put her down, I just massage her and try to relax her and brush a little more, then I give her a break and put her down when she's calm, even if it was just 20 seconds after she was whining, she would still think I put her down because I chose it was time, not because she whined. 
I'm no expert, she's my first puppy, it's just my experience of what I did with her and what worked for us  Goodluck!


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

My Louie is a monster to get brushed! His face is off limits! He bites and barks the whole time! It's exasperating! Idk what else to do?!? Maybe a different brush? The groomer at petsmart told me to get a slicker brush so that's what I have.. What kinda brush is easier for puppies? He is 12 wks


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lmojeda said:


> My Louie is a monster to get brushed! His face is off limits! He bites and barks the whole time! It's exasperating! Idk what else to do?!? Maybe a different brush? The groomer at petsmart told me to get a slicker brush so that's what I have.. What kinda brush is easier for puppies? He is 12 wks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I use the pink madan bristle brush from http://www.toplinepet.com/ because I heard so many good things about it in this forum. I love it and their mustache comb because it's so small, so Cici doesn't mind as much if it's on her face, but she just doesn't like having a big brush near her face. Before I found this forum, when I first got Cici, I used the wood slicker brush from petsmart, and as her coat grew longer I realized it wasn't working at all because it didn't get the mats that were deep under he coat. 
Just remember to spray it with the detanging or conditioning spray before brushing 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

What kind of detangler do u use? Human or dog?


Sent from my iPhone


----------

